# 2022 X3 M40i Floor Mats - recommendations?



## Jax Capone (11 mo ago)

Hi,

I am picking up my X3 on Friday!!! Anyway, I usually get all weather floor mats for my cars. Anyone recommend something specific for this car? I was looking at TuxMats (never heard of them before) and WeatherTech stuff on line and things like that.
Thanks very much!


----------



## nanetteschimpf (24 d ago)

Jax Capone said:


> Hi, I am picking up my X3 on Friday!!! Anyway, I usually get all weather floor mats for my cars. Anyone recommend something specific for this car? I was looking at TuxMats (never heard of them before) and WeatherTech stuff on line and things like that. Thanks very much!


 Did you ever find something you like? We just bought a 2023 X3 M40i and are looking.


----------



## Jax Capone (11 mo ago)

.


----------



## Jax Capone (11 mo ago)

nanetteschimpf said:


> Did you ever find something you like? We just bought a 2023 X3 M40i and are looking.


I actually just bought mats directly from BMW, they had the "X3" logo on them, looked a bit cooler. They are great. Got them on-line. Best of luck!


----------



## nanetteschimpf (24 d ago)

That sounds wonderful. I will get those--thank you, Jax.


----------

